# Why is sprint nexus "toroplus"



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Its the same damn phone -radios right?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> Its the same damn phone -radios right?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If they were we'd all be on Sprizon


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

No. Sprint 3G is 1900mhz vs Verizon 3G 800/1900mhz. Sprint LTE is 800/1900/2500 vs Verizon mostly in the 700mhz band


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Verizon prolly told them to have it that way BC they didn't think we have been screwed enough yet.

Sad thing is, its kinda true. The Verizon nexus is the farthest thing from a nexus out of the three of them. Why not call it toro+

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Verizon prolly told them to have it that way BC they didn't think we have been screwed enough yet.
> 
> Sad thing is, its kinda true. The Verizon nexus is the farthest thing from a nexus out of the three of them. Why not call it toro+
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't see how you can call it the farthest thing from a nexus. I'm using cm9 with a custom kernel and whenever new radios get put out I can flash them. The only thing that kind of screws it out is images which we would still probably get.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Technically a "true" nexus is directly supported by AOSP depends on which hair you want to split


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> No. Sprint 3G is 1900mhz vs Verizon 3G 800/1900mhz. Sprint LTE is 800/1900/2500 vs Verizon mostly in the 700mhz band


Exactly. If you're in Texas and Florida you get 1900mhz band except in Houston Texas.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

samsuck said:


> Exactly. If you're in Texas and Florida you get 1900mhz band except in Houston Texas. Most markets are 800
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

there we go again.

i think all the us gsm nexii owners are severly bitter they dont get carrier subsidized or blazing fast lte. almost always constantly touting aosp.
all thats missing for the vzw version is the lte hardware blobs.. and roms are ported over constantly and really quickly.

stop being so jelly.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Who's being jealous? I have 2 Galaxy Nexus phones on my Verizon contract that I got subsidized. I also know that the CDMA Nexus is not directly supported by AOSP

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images <-- archive only

https://plus.google.com/112218872649456413744/posts/jKX5qVQ2mkc <--- Google AOSP Developer regarding CDMA phones

I love LTE and I love having Verizon. I also know that there are days when I would gladly have paid for a GSM Nexus and having true AOSP support ie We're still stuck with official 4.0.2 radios. The rest are leaked.


----------



## Skyboxer1968 (Jul 9, 2011)

It's called toroplus because toropluswallet is too long









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> Its the same damn phone -radios right?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not exactly (at least software wise). Vendor (the carrier) RIL binary blobs in each are different (I haven't done anything else to not the differences like dissembling them so this is just cursory observations). Also a couple libs are missing/renamed from each other's:

(The RIL libaries being the ones to take note of [these are part of the ROM for those that aren't aware, not what you flash with a "radio"])

Sprint's blobs:


```
<br />
[email protected]:~# ls -la toro-sprint-4.04/system/vendor/lib/<br />
total 5.1M<br />
drwxr-xr-x 2 me me 4.0K 2012-04-18 18:41 drm<br />
drwxr-xr-x 2 me me 4.0K 2012-04-18 18:41 egl<br />
drwxr-xr-x 2 me me 4.0K 2012-04-18 18:41 hw<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 248K 2012-04-18 18:41 libglslcompiler.so<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 70K 2012-04-18 18:41 libIMGegl.so<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 463K 2012-04-18 18:41 libinvensense_mpl.so<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 22K 2012-04-18 18:41 libpvr2d.so<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 14K 2012-04-18 18:41 libpvrANDROID_WSEGL.so<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 8.9K 2012-04-18 18:41 libPVRScopeServices.so<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 703K 2012-04-18 18:41 libsec-ril_lte.so<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 113K 2012-04-18 18:41 libsrv_init.so<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 186K 2012-04-18 18:41 libsrv_um.so<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 878K 2012-04-18 18:41 libusc.so<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 72K 2012-04-18 18:41 libwvdrm_L1.so<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 35K 2012-04-18 18:41 libwvm.so<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 2.3M 2012-04-18 18:41 libWVStreamControlAPI_L1.so<br />
```
Verizon's blobs:


```
<br />
[email protected]:~# ls -la toro-verizon-4.04/system/vendor/lib/<br />
total 2.7M<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 6.1K 2012-03-28 20:18 .DS_Store<br />
drwxr-xr-x 2 me me 4.0K 2012-03-28 18:41 egl<br />
drwxr-xr-x 2 me me 4.0K 2012-03-28 20:18 hw<br />
-rwxr-xr-x 1 me me 248K 2008-02-28 20:33 libglslcompiler.so<br />
-rwxr-xr-x 1 me me 70K 2008-02-28 20:33 libIMGegl.so<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 463K 2012-03-28 20:16 libinvensense_mpl.so<br />
-rw-r--r-- 1 me me 70K 2012-03-28 20:16 libpn544_fw.so<br />
-rwxr-xr-x 1 me me 22K 2008-02-28 20:33 libpvr2d.so<br />
-rwxr-xr-x 1 me me 14K 2008-02-28 20:33 libpvrANDROID_WSEGL.so<br />
-rwxr-xr-x 1 me me 9.0K 2008-02-28 20:33 libPVRScopeServices.so<br />
-rwxr-xr-x 1 me me 539K 2008-02-28 20:33 libsec-ril.so<br />
-rwxr-xr-x 1 me me 113K 2008-02-28 20:33 libsrv_init.so<br />
-rwxr-xr-x 1 me me 186K 2008-02-28 20:33 libsrv_um.so<br />
-rwxr-xr-x 1 me me 878K 2008-02-28 20:33 libusc.so<br />
```


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Technically a "true" nexus is directly supported by AOSP depends on which hair you want to split


Well, the Sprint Nexus doesn't have full AOSP support either, because it has the same issues that the VZW Nexus does.

Anyway, they needed to call it something different, and since it is a toro device, they added something simple to it.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Sprint version doesn't use a sim card. Might be different hardware...

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Well, the Sprint Nexus doesn't have full AOSP support either, because it has the same issues that the VZW Nexus does.
> 
> Anyway, they needed to call it something different, and since it is a toro device, they added something simple to it.


Like.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok who knows why they called it toroplus but they did. In AOSP its called torospr but toroplus is what it should be or else wallet doesn't work. You can't even build AOSP for it unlike toro. You need your own custom device tree to build for it. It also uses a sim card its just integrated. It also has a few different apks and blobs that aren't in the Verizon Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

coldconfession13 said:


> I don't see how you can call it the farthest thing from a nexus. I'm using cm9 with a custom kernel and whenever new radios get put out I can flash them. The only thing that kind of screws it out is images which we would still probably get.


Don't get me wrong, I love my nexus. So much, in fact, that my girlfriend literally bitches about it. Anytime I go to the store and forget something on the list or something like that it's always, "If you're nexus needed it you wouldn't have forgotten" or something, ya know?

All I'm saying is, it started with the delayed release. We all had a funny feeling when Google kept saying, "It's Verizon's phone, they'll release it when it's ready..." And if I'm not mistaken, the 4.0.2 code dropped like a week before the VZW nexus was released, so who knows why they held out. Razr sales? Probably, but who knows.

Theeeeeeenn, came the bloatware. Not much; and one could argue that out of all of verizon's bloatware, these particular apps were some of the most usable. But still, it broke a nexus law by doing that, and I'll tell ya one thing-- you won't see no stinkin' iphone with (vzw) bloatware on it. And then came the whole, "Google is no longer officially supporting cdma.." Which, again, is understandable from their point of view. But I mean, they could've trudged through at least 6 months before pulling that one.

And what really kills me, is the updates. This one is Verizon's fault, in particular. When I purchased this phone, I had never flashed a rom in my entire life. It was all new to me. I knew I was going to love the phone simply bc of the hardware, ui, notif. light, yadda yadda... but one thing that really sold me on the nexus was the fact that it was supposed to get updates. I'm also blaming this one all on verizon. I mean, come on, there have been two different 4.0.4 versions, with 4.0.5 supposedly coming in may, and we're still on 4.0.2? The f*cking nexus S is running 4.0.4! It literally blows me away-- I'm talking, hair flying back, leaning forward into the wind blows me away-- that they have handled the whole update situation like they have. I can only pray like a mantis that they are going to continue releasing factory images, but shit who knows.

The bottom line is, someone has poisoned the nexus water hole, and that someone is Verizon. They broke all the rules, man. I'm not saying I don't love the phone, because I do. But seeing the gsm for sale on the play store at 400 bucks was the last straw for me. I had this dream of a nexus, and verizon broke my little plastic heart. I take my phone back to stock all the time--matter of fact, I did it last night. I just wish they would at least give us some newer factory images so I didn't have to keep flashing radios and stuff whenever I did it. I dunno, I'm definitely ranting, and I'm sure that the sprint version will continue breaking the cycle that verizon started (not that it's their fault--we can't blame verizon, or google, or sprint for cdma and lte being cdma and lte).

Point being-- yeah, they had to call the sprint one something different than toro, and it seems logical to go with toro+ seeing as how its reeeeaal similar-- but regardless of what reason they have, the bottom line is, Verizon made that + sign true.

p.s. verizon, I love your service. You are the only carrier where I live so please, cut my jugular before you cut my service.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's not just Verizon, though they carry the most culpability. Take your frustration out on firmware developers like quaalcom (who control much of the methodologies behind how CMDA and LTE work) and myriad others that worked with the radio firmware that have cmda and lte so locked down patent wise that only Verizon (who happens to be unbelievably slow at updates) can release the official updates for their Nexus.

Licensing issues are probably a combination of number of licenses needed from various companies + unreasonable asking prices for someone like Google that would only need it for one or two devices versus Verizon or Sprint that get a blanket license of sorts most likely for all their devices.

Just random info, over 50 some companies have patents on LTE alone.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Jeeeze, take your ota and bloat bitching to the vzw fotums.

good day.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Sprint version doesn't use a sim card. Might be different hardware...
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Oh,but they do. The sim card is embedded.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

I think i remember reading about it when it was announced and they said it was 1.5 dual core instead of our 1.2, now it maybe the same chip set they just upped the limit theirselves but to the general public they wont consider that thought. This info maybe out dated I didnt recheck it to lazy lol


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Who's being jealous? I have 2 Galaxy Nexus phones on my Verizon contract that I got subsidized. I also know that the CDMA Nexus is not directly supported by AOSP
> 
> https://developers.g...id/nexus/images <-- archive only
> 
> ...


The point of the nexus is a dev phone... Who cares what is official? Seriously this argument over not a true nexus is just redundant at this point...


----------



## dchandler326 (Apr 19, 2012)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Who's being jealous? I have 2 Galaxy Nexus phones on my Verizon contract that I got subsidized. I also know that the CDMA Nexus is not directly supported by AOSP
> 
> https://developers.g...id/nexus/images <-- archive only
> 
> ...


This is so true, I love Verizon and my Gnex but It just isnt the same as the GSM Gnex.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

The only difference is I have to wait for new radios to be put out. I don't see why people think it's a dramatic difference


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> The only difference is I have to wait for new radios to be put out. I don't see why people think it's a dramatic difference


For real. So many drama queens. We get all the same roms and everything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Cm9 > Google.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Cm9 > Google.


You can't really compare the two. Just remember no CM9 without Google.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

The only drama queens in this thread are the Verizon Nexus fanbois who instantly put down anyone else who has a different opinion than they do. The fact is this device is not directly supported by AOSP or Google. It's a dev device with a dev following the size of which I've never seen before but it is a "Nexus" in name only.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

you all realize the second a GSM carrier gets a nexus with LTE they are in the same boat as us in terms of the proprietary code that Qualcomm holds the rights to. the whole point of the nexus was you can do fastboot oem unlock that mofo and put anything you want on there... yes we do have to wait on a leak or a release for the radios but everything else is open...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Why does it really matter? We have a phone that took 13 seconds to unlock and a phone that code is pushed to AOSP to make it better. We might not get it pushed to us quickly but ultimately who HERE cares? How many of us actually take OTAs anyways? Probably a very very small amount of us. The devs in this community take the pushed AOSP code and make it better then push it to our device and hey look we have 4.0.4 or whatever it is at the time. No use arguing over Nexus this or Nexus that when it's by far easier for us to get the latest update than it is for say an HTC/Moto device that requires leaks.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Why does it really matter? We have a phone that took 13 seconds to unlock and a phone that code is pushed to AOSP to make it better.....
> 
> ....It's by far easier for us to get the latest update than it is for say an HTC/Moto device that requires leaks.


Poor HTC Rezound. They have to resort to shorting out wires with paperclips to get s-off.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Poor HTC Rezound. They have to resort to shorting out wires with paperclips to get s-off.


Yeah a big no thanks on that! I'll stick to my Nexus and enjoy REAL ICS vs. hacked/buggy leaked ICS.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm on the fastest, largest 4g network in America using the best phone on the market. I could never complain about this phone!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> The only drama queens in this thread are the Verizon Nexus fanbois who instantly put down anyone else who has a different opinion than they do. The fact is this device is not directly supported by AOSP or Google. It's a dev device with a dev following the size of which I've never seen before but it is a "Nexus" in name only.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i disagree. verizon nexus owners are happily going about their business. its the gsm people who keep coming back with the 'true nexus' 'true nexus' chant. since the nexus wasnt really defined at all, i dont see whats true or false about anything. everything is just a nexus, all very much true. the gsm ones dont have any proprietary chip whose blobs dont come from verizon. so.. they get aosp.. big deal.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

k.electron said:


> i disagree. verizon nexus owners are happily going about their business. its the gsm people who keep coming back with the 'true nexus' 'true nexus' chant. since the nexus wasnt really defined at all, i dont see whats true or false about anything. everything is just a nexus, all very much true. the gsm ones dont have any proprietary chip whose blobs dont come from verizon. so.. they get aosp.. big deal.


Haha yeah, they just get aosp support, no biggie there...who needs it anyway


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> The only drama queens in this thread are the Verizon Nexus fanbois who instantly put down anyone else who has a different opinion than they do. The fact is this device is not directly supported by AOSP or Google. It's a dev device with a dev following the size of which I've never seen before but it is a "Nexus" in name only.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think your definition of drama is wrong. Your post is drama seriously you made your point. No reason to keep trolling... This thread isn't about your opinions of what a "true" nexus is. It's about why Sprint's Nexus is called the Toro+. You sound jealous...


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Who's being jealous? I have 2 Galaxy Nexus phones on my Verizon contract that I got subsidized. I also know that the CDMA Nexus is not directly supported by AOSP
> 
> https://developers.g...id/nexus/images <-- archive only
> 
> ...


This has turned into a GSM v CDMA Nexus and it's not. Both phones ARE developer phones. However CDMA Nexus phones are not true Nexus devices. We have no images for any updates past the original 4.0.2 Sprint doesn't even have that. It cannot be directly compiled and flashed without the carrier blobs because those are closed source and in case you missed it. We're not getting updates directly from Google. They come from Verizon.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> You obviously didn't read most of the thread and decided to comment. Here I'll help. I answered the question on the third post.
> 
> This has turned into a GSM v CDMA Nexus and it's not. Both phones ARE developer phones. However CDMA Nexus phones are not true Nexus devices. We have no images for any updates past the original 4.0.2 Sprint doesn't even have that. It cannot be directly compiled and flashed without the carrier blobs because those are closed source and in case you missed it. We're not getting updates directly from Google. They come from Verizon.


The op chooses the topic read the thread title... Developement makes the phone if anyone bought this phone for it's stock rom they need their brains removed... Seriously drop this childish act...


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for playing folks!

Question answered, thread will now be put to rest.


----------

